# Installing Flash Player



## rocky123414 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi!

I am trying to install Flash Player.
There seems to be an unsolved bug for months now in the ports system. Other users had the same Problem (f.e. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10818. 

I went to  ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/ using my webbrowser. The Directory is empty.


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10/
# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4907270, actual 4907056
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

So i found install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz on the adobe website and copied it to /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/. I have also tried a different version of the package which I got from rapidshare (same name, but a different file size:q). 

Now I get this Output:


```
# make                                                                          ===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r82
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r82/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r82/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4907270, actual 4907056
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

The Checksums do not match and because of this, make is trying to fetch it again - which fails.

Thank you for help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2010)

Remove the 10.1r82 directory from /usr/ports/distfiles and try again. Partial downloads are usually the culprit in this case.


----------



## dscr (Sep 22, 2010)

Try to download from here


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 22, 2010)

It's because recently new version of Flash Player has been released (only a security patch). But the new version is still not in ports.


----------



## rocky123414 (Sep 22, 2010)

This package worked well.

Now the Problem is that i can't get the plugin to work. It is not shown on the site aboutlugins in firefox.

But it seems to be installed correctly:


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   13 0xc0400000 bb5504   kernel
 2    2 0xc0fb6000 2d900    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc4a13000 8000     linprocfs.ko
```


```
$ nspluginwrapper -l
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  Wrapper version string: 1.2.2
```


----------



## rocky123414 (Sep 22, 2010)

additional information:


```
$ mount -p
/dev/ad0s1a		/			ufs	rw		1 1
devfs			/dev			devfs	multilabel 	0 0
/dev/ad0s1e		/tmp			ufs	rw		2 2
/dev/ad0s1f		/usr			ufs	rw		2 2
/dev/ad0s1d		/var			ufs	rw		2 2
procfs			/proc			procfs	rw		0 0
linprocfs		/usr/compat/linux/proc	linprocfs	rw		0 0
```


----------



## dscr (Sep 22, 2010)

```
cd /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## rocky123414 (Sep 22, 2010)

*yeah*

That is not described in the manual.

Now it works fine.

Thank you!


----------

